# 9th Anniversary Logo Contest - VOTE HERE!!



## jeff (Oct 27, 2012)

Here are the 9 semi-finalists for the 9th Anniversary Logo Contest

The voting ends 7 days from the time this thread was posted. The top 3 entries will go on to the final round of voting.

Good luck to the entrants! Feel free to post comments below, but let's not try to sway the vote with critique or compliment of any one entry.

The original contest announcement and rules are here. All entries were resized to 800x600. Click the thumbnail to see the image.













THANKS to all our talented graphic artists!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 27, 2012)

YIKES!!!!  Some very fresh ideas!!!

Congratulations to all the participants!!

I'm originally from Chicago---he who sends the largest bribe shall be my favorite, indeed!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 27, 2012)

WOAH!!!!!! For whatever reason, I thought the due date was later. So I kept putting it off! Maybe next year...

They all look great!


----------



## Rob73 (Oct 27, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> I'm originally from Chicago---he who sends the largest bribe shall be my favorite, indeed!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




Shhh no one supposed to know that's how it works here.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice work guys. No easy decision here.


----------



## jeff (Oct 27, 2012)

70 votes in so far. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jeff (Oct 28, 2012)

Polls are open! Vote for your favorite logo!


----------



## triw51 (Oct 28, 2012)

WOW THIS IS HARD!!!


----------



## Haynie (Oct 28, 2012)

Can the mugs be bigger than shot glasses this year?


----------



## jeff (Oct 28, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Can the mugs be bigger than shot glasses this year?



I got the hint last year. We'll have something between the shot glass and the bucket.  14 ounce I think. We're probably only going to have a single style and color as well. I'll run a poll...


----------



## Haynie (Oct 28, 2012)

An IAP coffee bucket sounds good.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 28, 2012)

Haynie said:
			
		

> An IAP coffee bucket sounds good.



Or even an IAP coffee thermos! Love the entries this year, but one really stands out above the rest, great job to all who entered!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 28, 2012)

i am surprised, no IX in the lot.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 28, 2012)

awesome job by all!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jeff (Oct 29, 2012)

Click those votes in!


----------



## jeff (Oct 29, 2012)

Good turnout with 248 votes so far. The database has room for 64,346,782,941 more, so get those votes in!!


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 29, 2012)

Those are all really great! This was a very difficult choice!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 31, 2012)

Voted!!


----------



## jeff (Oct 31, 2012)

300 votes so far. How about another hundred or so! 

Show our logo designers you appreciate their work!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Oct 31, 2012)

Lot of great choices folks.     VOTE!!!!


----------



## RSidetrack (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice work!  Vote placed!


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 2, 2012)

Choices, choices.  Too many really good choices.  Closed my eyes and picked one, though ; >).


----------



## jeff (Nov 2, 2012)

Still time to click in your vote!

Thanks to everyone who took the time to make a choice.


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats to #1, #4, and #7. They'll move on to the final round of voting.

I'll get that poll posted tonight, or later this afternoon after I finish some hurricane cleanup and leaf raking.

Thanks to all the graphic artists and the voters!


----------

